# WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig



## exesus (17. Januar 2016)

*WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor zu holen, um meine Grafikkarte noch mehr genießen zu können. 
Ich bräuchte da aber ein wenig Rat und wollte mal nachfragen. Als erstes mal die Fragen:


1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
So 300-350 Euro, um die 300 Euro ist nämlich einer der Monitore der mir gefällt. So 350 wäre die Obergrenze, paar Euro weniger auch gerne .

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ich besitze zur Zeit 2 Monitore:
1. Full HD, 21 Zoll, 60Hz
2. Full HD, 24 Zoll, 60Hz
Beide haben schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, sind definitiv nicht mehr die jüngsten...

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
R9 390 von Sapphire

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Da ist der Knackpunkt:
Ich spiele recht viel. In den letzten zwei Wochen hat Witcher 3 mich endlich fesseln können (hatte am Anfang irgendwie ein Problem das ich nicht weiterkam...) und in den letzten Wochen spiele ich es recht viel.
Dann spiele ich recht gerne mit Kollegen CS GO, ab und zu zum entspannen und sinnlosem Spielen Black Ops 3 (ja sorry ) und diverse andere Spiele. Eigentlich alle Genres durch die Reihe durch: Strategie (z.B. Civ 5), MMORPGS (TESO und GW2) ab und zu mal Minecraft.... Das einzige was ich nicht spiele sind Rennspiele...
Filme gucke ich auch recht viele. Häufig auf dem zweiten Monitor während auf dem anderen irgendwie im Internet gesurft wird oder ein einfacheres Spiel gespielt wird.... 
Office nur das übliche, Word, Excel, Powerpoint, keine Grafikbearbeitung
Programmierung würde ich auch mal unter Office laufen lassen? 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Nicht wirklich. 

So noch etwas ergänzendes:
Die größte Frage bei mir ist zur Zeit, ob ich mir einen WQHD oder 144hz Monitor kaufen soll. Beides zusammen geht nicht, sowohl vom Budget als auch vom Platz her nicht, ich möchte keinen 27 Zoll Monitor . Zudem sollen die wohl auch nicht so gut sein.
Ich konnte bereits einen 144hz Monitor knapp 30 Minuten lang mit CS GO testen, die Hälfte davon lief er auf 60 HZ, die andere auf 144hz, ich muss gestehen in dem kurzen Zeitraum konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen... Im Gegenteil, mir wurde sogar ein wenig schlecht. Ist das üblich, weil man sich erst dran gewöhnen muss oder kann es auch sein, dass das dauerhaft auftreten könnte?
Ich hab in der letzten Zeit hier viel mitgelesen und konnte feststellen, dass der Dell U2515H (https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html) wohl in meiner Preisklasse recht häufig empfohlen wird... 
Ich habe daher mal aus Interesse Witcher 3 auf die WQHD Auflösung gedownsamplet (sogar mit hohen Einstellungen noch FPS von 45-60  ) und ich merke zwar nicht viele Unterschiede, aber ich vermute mal, dass dafür auch ein echter WQHD Monitor empfehlenswert ist um alle Unterschiede zu merken oder? Es sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht schlecht aus!
Andererseits spiele ich halt viel CS GO, meiner Meinung nach das einzige Spiel, wo mir 144 Hz wirklich was bringen würden (Black Ops 3 spiele ich dafür nicht zu ehrgeizig ).

Daher wollte ich mal allgemein um Rat fragen, was ihr aus der Ferne so empfehlen würdet?! Besonders in Anbetracht meiner Grafikkarte, ich vermute mal, alle Spiele werden eng auf WQHD oder? Und wie sieht Full HD auf einem WQHD Monitor aus?
Vermutlich würde ich vor dem Kauf auch doch nochmal  in einen Saturn/Media Markt oder anderen Laden gehen und mir mal angucken, wie so ein WQHD und ein 144Hz monitor aussehen...

Schonmal besten dank


----------



## Roli (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

300 Euro Budget + WQHD gewünscht = Dell U2515h

Die einzigen Ausschlusskriterien wären evtl das IPS-Panel, falls man da wie ich eine Abneigung hat, sowie die Größe von 25´für WQHD.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Der Dell U2515H entspricht imho bei der Auflösung in der Preisklasse derzeit dem besten Angebot.

Ob Du mit einem 24"-27" TN mit 120-144Hz besser bedient bist, würde ich davon abhängig machen ob Du in den überwiegend von Dir gespielten Spielen davon profitierst (einen Vorteil erkennen kannst).

Eigentlich hast Du Dir deine Fragen schon selbst beantwortet. Verkehrt machst Du mit dem Dell nichts (habe ihn selber und bin recht zufrieden), aber vielleicht gibt es aber noch andere Meinungen/Vorschläge hierzu.


----------



## Apfelringo (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung und habe mich für den Dell entschieden. Zugegben, es würde mich schon mal interessieren wie so ein 144 Monitor sich aufs spielen auswirkt, aber ich habe mein ganzes leben auf 60hz Monitoren gespielt und mir ist nie etwas negativ aufgefallen.  Nach dem Motto: " Was man nicht kennt, vermisst man nicht". Und den Dell ist einfach Klasse, wunderbare Farben, unglaublich scharfes Bild und in Spielen ist mir bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen. 
Gerade wenn man bedenkt was ich vorher hatte, ist der Monitor schon ein riesen Sprung für mich.
Asus VE248H - Testsieger in Monitore
Könnte nicht zufriedener sein.
Zumal mir ein 1080p Monitor im Jahr 2016 schon etwas betagt erscheint, 144hz hin oder her.


----------



## xTheNewKid (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Solange man auf keinem 144 Hz Bildschirm gespielt hat, vermisst man ihn auch nicht. Allein wenn du schon das Gefühl hattest, dass es schlechter wäre mit dem 144Hz kann man dir keinen empfehlen. Der Dell mit WQHD und IPS Panel hat ein viel schöneres Bild, das sollte aber klar sein.
Ich persönlich spiele auf einem 144 Hz Monitor, ich sehe aber den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144 innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden, da es sich für mich einfach viel flüssiger anfühlt, außerdem hat man kein Tearing.

Aber wie schon gesagt, für sich ist wohl der Dell besser geeignet.


----------



## exesus (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Erstmal danke euch allen für die Antworten .
Hmmm das bewegt mich jetzt schon stark zum Dell, wie macht der sich denn so im Gaming Bereich? 
Inwiefern merkt man das eigentlich, wie schnell der Monitor ist? Die Verzögerung von Mausbewegung zu dem was auf dem Monitor passiert?
Das Problem ist halt, dass ich mit 144hz nur wirklich bei CS einen Vorteil habe, mit WQHD bei allem...
Klar man merkt die 144Hz wohl überall, aber ich komme nicht überall auf 144fps, was dann den Effekt zwar nicht vernichten, aber deutlich verringern würde oder?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Die 144Hz sind immer da, egal ob 80 oder 144fps.
Dh du hast immer den Vorteil des schnelleren Bildwechsels.
Da du aber keinen Unterschied zwischen 144 und 60Hz gesehen hast, kannst du getrost den Dell nehmen.


----------



## exesus (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Ich konnte zumindest keinen wirklichen Unterschied merken, eher hatte ich das Gefühl das mir Übel wird. Das Problem ist, dass ich halt nur recht kurz testen konnte... 
Außer in Shootern und Rennspielen bringen 144HZ keinen Wirklichen Unterschied oder sehe ich das falsch? 

WQHD bietet sich aber auch mit der R9 390 gut an oder sehe ich da was falsch? Zieht Downsampling nicht noch etwas Leistung, die bei reinem WQHD für etwas anderes genutzt werden könnte?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Im Prinzip schon.
Bei Mobas, Hack&Slash in Isosicht, Strategie usw hast du beim scrollen ein stabileres Bild und kannst zB Beschriftungen besser lesen.
Auch andere Spiele wirken flüssiger, aber halt nicht so viel wie bei schnellen Shootern ala UT oder Quake.


----------



## exesus (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Wie meinst du das flüssiger bzw. besser lesen? Bzw. auf welche Frequenz / Auflösung?


----------



## xTheNewKid (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Er meint damit wohl, dass wenn sich ein Schriftzug bewegt, er leichter zu lesen ist auf 144Hz.
Die Bewegungen in den Spielen/auf dem Desktop allgemein sind flüssiger/ sehen realistischer aus.


----------



## exesus (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Achso okay.. Da hab ich natürlich keinen Vergleich...
Hat jemand von denen, die schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben, denn auch Erfahrungen bezüglich gaming? Sehr nett wäre es, wenn ihr vielleicht dazu was schreiben könntet...

Und was mich noch interessiert: meine r9 390: wird die nicht sehr schnell zum Flaschenhals? Ich habe mal witcher 3 und black ops 3 gedownsampled auf wqhd... Ich komme noch an über 60 fps auf hohen Einstellungen, da sollte die r9 noch etwas mitmachen oder? Besonders wenn die Aussage das wqhd mittel besser als fullhd hoch/ultra aussieht, stimmt...

Wäre nett, wenn noch ein paar Leute was sagen würden...


----------



## Icedaft (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Ich spiele überwiegend BF4 auf 32/64er Servern und mit der GTX 970 und dem U2515H habe ich auf High/Ultra durchschnittlich 60FPS, geht also ganz gut und sieht auch ohne AA & Co. besser aus als FHD auf Ultra mit AA


----------



## exesus (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Verstehe, danke für die Antwort.

Bin jetzt echt kurz davor mir den zu bestellen, mich wundert noch, dass der anscheinend kaum Nachteile hat....
Und ob die r9 390 lang genug genug power hat...


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Nachteile:
Kein 120/144Hz
Kein G-Sync
Kein Freesync
Backlightbleeding
Braucht eine recht starke GPU um alle Spiele auf 60FPS in High/Ultra zu spielen. Die GTX 970 habe ich mir nur als "Übergangskarte" bis zu Next-Gen Winter 16/17 und weil es bis zum Ende des Monats noch Cashback von Asus gibt, gekauft. Wenn die Karte länger halten soll, gleich zur R9 390 oder zur GTX 980 Ti greifen.


----------



## exesus (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Okay, die sind klar, ich meinte, dass der Monitor halt soweit seinen Spezifikationen entspricht . 
Das Problem 144Hz oder 60Hz hab ich ja immer noch, wobei ich halt zur Zeit stärker zu 60Hz tendiere...
Mit meiner R9 390 sollte das erstmal hinhauen .

Ist das Blacklightbleeding beim Dell denn immerhin etwas weniger vorhanden?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Ist reine Glückssache.


----------



## exesus (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Verstehe, danke !

Allgemein so actionlastige Spiele wie World of Tanks, World of Warships usw. sind doch eigentlich auch mit WQHD sinniger als mit 144hz oder? 
Grundsätzlich kann man doch schon sagen, dass alles außer schnelle Shooter und Rennspiele zwar von 144hz profitiert, sich aber auch die Auflösung deutlich lohnt...?


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Die höhere Auflösung lohnt sich imho immer. Für mich ist das visuell gesehen wie der Unterschied zwischen HD-Ready und FHD, solange man nur das alte Format kennt - kein Problem, stellt man beide Formate nebeneinander so merkt man, das Welten dazwischen liegen.


----------



## Emani (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*



exesus schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das flüssiger bzw. besser lesen? Bzw. auf welche Frequenz / Auflösung?



Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests 

Das könnt ihr mal testen. Habt ihr 144 läufts ohne geruckel sondern flüssig


----------



## exesus (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Hallo, 

ich nochmal.
Ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit im Saturn heute diesen Monitor anzugucken:
Asus MX25AQ 63,5 cm HDMI, 5ms Reaktionszeit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Daneben stand ein 25 Zoll Monitor mit FullHD und es lief die übliche Saturn Werbung, leider war es auch nicht möglich etwas anderes zu aktivieren. 
Ich konnte auch kaum einen Unterschied feststellen, daher wollte ich nochmal nachfragen: 
Kann man diesen Asus überhaupt vergleichen? Das kurze angucken reicht wohl eher nicht oder? Bzw. der Dell ist wesentlich besser?


----------



## xTheNewKid (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Normalerweise sieht man den Unterschied schon. Ich spiele ja auf 1080p 144Hz.
Bei uns in derTh im Pc Raum, ist mir sofort aufgefallen, dass dort 1440p Bildschirme stehen (ist zufällig der von Dell, allerdings der 27 Zöller) nachdem ich den Pc eingeschaltet hab. 
War so ein "wtf des is irgendwie  viel schärfer als daheim" Gefühl


----------



## exesus (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Könnt ja auch sein, dass Saturn nur1080p Sachen gezeigt hat oder sieht man das auch sofort?


----------



## xTheNewKid (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich würde aber nicht außschließen dass die des auf 1080 laufen lassen haben.  Wie schon, ich hatte sofort den Eindruck, dass es viel schärfer wäre, obwohl der Bildschirm zusätzlich noch größer war. Die Pixel anzahl auf einen 1440p Monitor ist auch etwa 85% höher


----------



## exesus (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WQHD oder 144hz? Kleine Beratung nötig*

Verstehe, hmm mal gucken, vielleicht bestell ich bei Amazon auch einfach mal den Monitor und schicke ihn notfalls einfach zurück.
Ich war nur leicht verwundert, weil ich konnte kaum einen Unterschied feststellen und das ist nicht normal ne?


----------

